# Variable Bush Vipers



## TexasTreeViper (Feb 28, 2012)

Here are some of the _Atheris squamigera_ that I have kept/bred over the years. First off, a few adults.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## skippy (Feb 28, 2012)

i want!

how big do they get?


----------



## Envyizm (Feb 28, 2012)

Wow, those are some good looking snakes. The specimens pictured look like a relatively small sized snake, about 1.5-2ft? I love their scale shape, they somewhat remind me of Bothriechis schlegelii.


----------



## RJ2 (Feb 28, 2012)

wow great pics!


----------



## Philth (Feb 28, 2012)

Sweet snakes.  Do the babies feed on pinkies ?
Later, Tom


----------



## TexasTreeViper (Feb 28, 2012)

skippy said:


> i want!
> 
> how big do they get?


Good luck getting a permit in Cali! They are a smaller species with males generally being in the 18" range while females typically max out around 30" or so.



Envyizm said:


> Wow, those are some good looking snakes. The specimens pictured look like a relatively small sized snake, about 1.5-2ft? I love their scale shape, they somewhat remind me of Bothriechis schlegelii.


I believe you are referring to the scales being keeled, which is a common characteristic among vipers. I think it gives them an almost dragon-like appearance. 



RJ2 said:


> wow great pics!


Thanks. I have plenty more.....

---------- Post added 02-28-2012 at 04:41 PM ----------




Philth said:


> Sweet snakes.  Do the babies feed on pinkies ?
> Later, Tom


Neonates easily start off taking pinky parts but I have seen exceptionally large individuals that will take 1 day old pinks right from the start.


----------



## The Snark (Feb 28, 2012)

Could you clue me to the camera you used and it's settings? Great pics!


----------



## skippy (Feb 28, 2012)

TexasTreeViper said:


> Good luck getting a permit in Cali! They are a smaller species with males generally being in the 18" range while females typically max out around 30" or so.


no kidding there 

are they as grumpy as they look?


----------



## TexasTreeViper (Feb 28, 2012)

You could say they are a bit snappy, but it sure makes feeding them a lot easier though.


----------



## mikem (Feb 28, 2012)

love the head on these guys!


----------



## skippy (Feb 29, 2012)

TexasTreeViper said:


> You could say they are a bit snappy, but it sure makes feeding them a lot easier though.


indeed, i like it when they are interested in food... i like it less when they are interested in me =P


----------



## Anthony Jensen (Feb 29, 2012)

how hard were they to breed? just curious.. awesome pics BTW, i love their colors!


----------



## Najakeeper (Feb 29, 2012)

Atheris genus is amazing. Atheris hispida are my favourites, too bad they don't adjust to captivity. Great pictures, keep'em coming.


----------



## Shrike (Feb 29, 2012)

Wow, those are gorgeous.  I absolutely love the scales on these snakes.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TexasTreeViper (Feb 29, 2012)

The Snark said:


> Could you clue me to the camera you used and it's settings? Great pics!


I shoot a Nikon D80 under various settings & with different lens. I can't remember each one exactly but to be honest I normally just pull the trigger & let the camera do all the work. 



ajensen7 said:


> how hard were they to breed? just curious.. awesome pics BTW, i love their colors!


The same with breeding anything, as long as you provide the correct conditions then they breed quiet easily. Getting breeders to let go once they're born is the hard part.



Najakeeper said:


> Atheris genus is amazing. Atheris hispida are my favourites, too bad they don't adjust to captivity. Great pictures, keep'em coming.


While I have heard of folks having luck getting _hispda_ to eat earthworms & keeping them live for various lengths, I have yet to hear of a single case of long-term success with keeping this species in captivity. 

Later on this afternoon I'll post pictures of some babies.


----------



## skippy (Feb 29, 2012)

TexasTreeViper said:


> The same with breeding anything, as long as you provide the correct conditions then they breed quiet easily. Getting breeders to let go once they're born is the hard part.


viviparous then? are the mothers that protective?


----------



## TexasTreeViper (Feb 29, 2012)

Yes, they are born alive. 

I wasn't referring to the mothers when I said breeders, I meant the actual people that bred the snakes.


----------



## Entomancer (Feb 29, 2012)

TexasTreeViper said:


>


Whoahoho!!

How rare is this morph? This is easily the coolest looking snake I've ever seen, and I've been looking at snake pictures since before I knew my ABC's.


----------



## Najakeeper (Feb 29, 2012)

TexasTreeViper said:


> While I have heard of folks having luck getting _hispda_ to eat earthworms & keeping them live for various lengths, I have yet to hear of a single case of long-term success with keeping this species in captivity.


Yep, limited success has been achieved with earthworms and medical grade leaches. Longest kept specimens survived 3 years or so but with no breeding. It is a pity though, these are amazing snakes. Maybe frogs and small lizards are appropriate but I don't wanna try and kill a couple snakes, also finding lizard and frog prey is a pain in the ass.


----------



## Hobo Ninja (Feb 29, 2012)

Is there anyway u can put little bat/scale wings, maybe by genetic mutation or something. Think that would look amazing. lol


----------



## TexasTreeViper (Feb 29, 2012)

LordRaiden said:


> Whoahoho!!
> 
> How rare is this morph? This is easily the coolest looking snake I've ever seen, and I've been looking at snake pictures since before I knew my ABC's.


There are no "morphs", merely color patterns - hence the common name. The fact that I can breed two completely different looking snakes & get a vast amount of variety amoungst the offspring is one of the main reasons I am so drawn to this species.


----------



## TexasTreeViper (Mar 2, 2012)

Sorry for the delay but as promised, here are some babies.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chicken Farmer (Mar 2, 2012)

Cool. The little ones look so cute, but very evil at the same time. It's the eyes that are evil.


----------



## skippy (Mar 2, 2012)

Want them even more  

Can you keep them in colonies or only singly except when breeding?

Do they use their little tails like copperheads as a lure?


----------



## TexasTreeViper (Mar 2, 2012)

skippy said:


> Want them even more
> 
> Can you keep them in colonies or only singly except when breeding?
> 
> Do they use their little tails like copperheads as a lure?


It's safest to keep them seperate unless breeding attempts are being made but even then bites can be common sometimes.

I have never witnessed any of my babies caudal luring.


----------

